# Sorority and Friends (Pic Heavy)



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Time for picture updates!

So Jewel went into the sorority last night and she's doing fantastically! Immediately went to the bottom of the pecking order without complain and even fed off to the left of the tank while the older girls were up front. It actually ensured she had more food which is great IMHO! She's tiny anyway, especially compared to Mystique who's almost a Giant. I'll have to measure her one day to see what she really is, either way she's big!

Her first pictures in the sorority :-D


Jewel and Mystique. Mystique literally looks like a shark, I'm pretty sure she is a shark in disguise lol


I thought this picture just looked amazing with the bubbles in the back and then her black blending in with the background but her blue standing out so much! Granted she's a bit blurry but still great to me!


I love the sparse dragon scaling, even if it is messy, I still love it!


Mystique and Matisse. "What you lookin' at?"


Raven. This poor girl can't get a break with her tailfins and biting but that happens when you're the lowest on the pecking order. At least she's a quick grower because just last week each ray set was torn and she really looked like a CT then!


Stardust getting more purple to her body. I hope she'll turn more to a purpleish cambodian type.


Cherry is the cutest Betta ever with Jewel's tail in her face, Aurora in the back and Phoenix on the side


It's amazing that her fins are cellophane between the rays. She really is beautiful!


Pineapple after she ate so she's fat XD


Mystique and Cherry behind her.


Cherry being cute.


Aurora


Stardust again


And then most of them. Far left is Emma Frost, then Stardust, Mystique, Aurora facing down, Unnamed girl in the cup, Little Blue underneath and then Raven, Cherry and Jewel. Taken with flash 


And my other unnamed Dragon girl from AquaBid! She's looking better but she's still really fat and I'm wondering if that's just due to an upbringing on live foods.


Peaking


"Oh hello, my fins are actually yellow but this lighting makes them look orange,"


*I GOT REMBRANDT TO FLARE TODAY!!!!* First time in a while. He was flaring when he was in the split 10 gallon but hasn't since for me :-D I used my phone for a reflective surface and he flared ^_^ Granted the thermometer was in the way and the lighting sucks but you can see his fins pretty well. This isn't full flare, I caught the tail end of it unfortunately. I'll have to set up a real photobooth for them soon!


Rembrandt, A.K.A. Mister ********!


He was being a silly goof and craming himself into the corner XD Excuse the dying plant, just switched it over to this tank so new water and it's not doing well.


Ditto's looking a little bit better but I'm going to have to start him on AQ salt, his fin rot is coming back :-(


And a nice closeup of Jarvis because I found the Macro setting on my camera!!!!


And here we have Mister Zoomsalot as I loving nicknamed him. But for real it's Aero  Something interesting about Aero is that his blue scaling is getting a few white spots here and there, looks like he might marble and I kind of hope he does, I love his blue color but it would be so interesting to watch! Also his "skunk" stripe has started to fill in.








That's all for now folks :-D Thanks for lookin' ;-)

:cheers:


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful babies, as always! I love your sorority so much! All of the diversity is astounding!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

That's a beautiful sorority you have. The diversity makes it a lovely sight.  And those boys of yours are also very handsome.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you, both of you! I really appreciate it!

You know, I know that I have plenty of diversity in my tank but at the same time I feel like I have too much blue in there with the Dragons and then Mystique and Little Blue, then Raven has blue iridescence. Aurora is turning more blueish and Pineapple has a light blue almost white iridescence. When I look at them though it really is beautiful to watch.

I'll actually be adding another girl once she ships out to aemaki who is being so generous and helping me get this orange girl that I wanted! Granted she's got some white/blue Dragon Scaling but that's okay since she is mostly orange and a true orange! Not yellow and not red! But truely orange! so beautiful!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

So glad you're getting the orange girl! She is so pretty x.x Got a job today, so if I ever add another girl I can finally get one from AB! Since it'll be at walmart I might secretly start changing the cups every once in a while... (shhhhh ;D)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh...good luck....I worked at Wal-Mart for a year and a half until I quit.....I hate Wal-Mart lol

They constantly nagged me about quitting college to come work full time and then barated me when I told them no. And then they were like "Well I worked full time AND went to college!" and I was like, "Oh yeah? How many classes were you taking?" "Oh about 3, that's quite a lot, I'm sure you can handle it," I just stared, "I would kill for 3 classes, I've got 8 thanks a lot!" and I just walked away. Half a year later I quit when they scheduled me on Black Friday without informing me or asking me. I would have been fine if they just asked since I couldn't work during the week anyway but they assumed that I would be free which I wasn't. So two weeks prior to that I quit.

Our wal-mart doesn't have a live fish section though, just pet supplies which is fine by me. Hopefully you can get in with the cups though!

What section/dept are you woking? I was in Toy's but in reality I worked Garden, Home goods, Hardware, Auto, Sporting, Crafts and bagged/rang up customers on the side >.> they never have enough employee's.

Anyway /rant lol

But thank you! yes I'm super excited about the orange girl! She's so gorgeous! Even if her dragon scaling does fill in, that's fine by me because she's still ORANGE!!!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

My walmart isn't really that bad, I guess it depends on who you work with. Most of the people at my walmart have been working there for 10+ years and say they love it. I'll be working cashier, but I might be able to ask about doing something with the pet department too. They literally never have anyone over there -.- I'm glad I'm 16, so they can't bug me about cutting classes XD I don't know how you survived with 8 o.o I'd have died XD They only thing that bugged me a bit is that they scheduled me for the 4th -.- I guess I could have told them I had plans. But now I might be able to stay home alone for once, if my mom and sister leave for the cabin. I didn't want to go anyway XD Too long and too many people, lol. I'd rather be home to watch the fishies, lol.

I would KILL for an orange fish... don't be surprised if she goes missing ;D I'll have to keep an eye out for one after my first paycheck x) Is it sad that all of my money has been going into fish for like... the past year? Except for the giant $100 cage I got for my rat that is... I'm obsessed with my animals XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol yeah pretty much all of my money has gone to fish and then getting my truck fixed on the side....I don't need transportation! Psssh, I can totally walk the 14 miles to work everyday! mhmm! lol

That's good about your wal-mart! Don't expect to leave much when you cashier though, they never take anyone off of cashier and the only time you get to leave is for your 15 minute breaks and the hour lunch if you're working full 6-8 hours  Otherwise though you can make good money if you can deal with the people :-D

Our area is tourist area because of the beaches and the mansions we have so during the summer is tourist crazy and all the locals avoid wal-mart if they can lol I used to get friendly with the locals who did chance to come in and we'd talk about the stupid tourists who had no idea XD it was rather funny and a nice lift to my day because otherwise I felt like I wanted to shoot my managers! Still do when I go there and I don't even work there hahaha. So that's another reason, I just can't handle the craze there! But now I have a job in a loading dock of a building on Campus where I take packages to people in the labs and I love it!

Sooooo....wanna switch orange for Fire? lmao if I do find another orange girl I'll definitely give you the link or tell you about it if it's at one of my LFS's I might be able to ship her to you if there is one you like :-D


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, Personnel made it very clear that cashiers hardly ever leave their spot, unless its a snow day or something. I was so surprised when I found out I'd be making more than minimum wage. All I was thinking was , "more fish, more tanks, more fish, who needs a car?" lol.

Glad we aren't a tourist area XD Though the walmart always seems to be packed anyway. I went in at 8:30 yesterday and there were a TON of people. Apparently I'm not the only one with nothing to do in the morning XD

Dude, that would be so awesome if you could! Want me to let you know if I see another girl like Fire? Btw, have you come up with a future name for her yet? So many possibilities with a girl like that o.o


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No I haven't looked into names yet, I want to get her first before I decided but I'm most definitely sticking with my X-Men Mutant theme ;-) unless something else really strikes my fancy. And sure I'll keep an eye out! And that would be appreciated if you did as well :-D

Lol yeah our Wal-Mart is always packed as well, actually the whole area is just always bustling with people! And yes cashier's always get more pay than sales associates and stockmen because they have more responsibility and more things that can go wrong (not to scare you!) It's a fairly simple jobs except for when people come through with food stamps and stuff like that, get's a little more crazy at that point ^_^


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't wait til she comes! It'll be awesome to see her with your sorority once she gets out of QT! I'll definitely watch out for another girl like Fire then!

Hopefully most of the stuff gets covered in training XD Which won't happen til friday, even though I start tomorrow... Apparently I'm supposed to awkwardly shadow the cashiers until I'm trained and done with online tests XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah yes, training on the computers. An 8 hour day full of computer stuff where you sit there and "train" and get paid for it lol my favorite days that I worked ever! Yeah shadowing isn't as hard as it sounds, always ask questions even if you feel they are stupid questions. Better that you know now and not goof it up in the future :-D

Yeah so the orange girl is going to aemaki's house first and she's going to breed him with an orange male that she's getting in as well and then she'll ship her to me, it's cheaper in the long run  So it might be a little while until I get her and then the minimum 2 week QT period and then she'll be in! Woot woot!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like it'll be a while, but at least you won't have to deal with the transshipping and everything XD Thats what makes me the most nervous. I have no idea how any of that works. But I guess I'd find out once the time comes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh if you look on the AquaBid thread Deanna01 put up a great link that explains transshipping and stuff, I'd find it but I've to skedaddle for a few. If you can't find it I'll post it later for you ^_^

But basically you pay for the fish bid, then it's 5 dollars to ship to the transshipper and then you pay the actually shipping from the transshipper house to your house is the breakdown :-D


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Seems simple enough... Still scarey though, not knowing exactly what is going on with your fish the whole time XD I'll go dig through the thread and try to find it!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

After a few hundred pages, I kinda gave up... lol XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol found it, it was on 598 I think but here you go: http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahhh, your bettas are so pretty!! Thismakes me even more eager to get my sorority up and running!!

And your males are STUNNING!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous bettas! I love the dragonscaling on Aero. You have beautiful bettas!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you, thank you!!!

Ugg even will all of my guys and gals I STILL have Betta Envy!! it's rather annoying actually lol But thank you all, I do love all of my little babies!!

And yes! Sororities are the best! So much color and personality in one tank!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Shhh ... 20 bettas and The Avengers are enough. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Meh! Actually it will be 22 soon if I'm counting right. I believe the orange girl is 21...hold on, let me count....oh nope, the orange makes it 20 so it will be 21 if all goes well and dad lets me take a trip up to VT to trade a female for food lol a friend is giving me her female for the sorority so that she can rescue another male and then I'm giving her the Omega One pellets I found free at a yard sale ^_^ still full!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD Nice. I have sooooo much extra food ... It was over enough to feed 13 bettas and it's STILL going strong! xD

And you know what? Meh! to you too! xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol! Merr

Yeah I've got Omega One pellets, NLS pellets, NLS flakes, HBH Pellets (don't use anymore), Freeze-dried BW's (barely use anymore), and BettaMin flakes (don't use anymore) so yeah....more than enough food for my little ones haha


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, nice!


----------



## lissienen (Mar 27, 2012)

Stardust, Pineapple and Ditto are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lissienen said:


> Stardust, Pineapple and Ditto are absolutely gorgeous


Thank you! They are wonderful!


----------

